# Jantastic - running in January



## Copepod (Jan 7, 2014)

A free online scheme that might suit some people wanting to run more in January into February & March, whether beginner / new, occasional / intermediate or regular / experienced runner. 

To paraphrase scheme:
1 Set goals.
2 Run.
3 Log your runs, get feedback, share experience to eoncourage others.
4 Enjoy the benefits. 

http://www.jantastic.me/

Although I'm not in this scheme, I can vouch for the boost I get from mentioning the running I do to friends. Starting with a 16.5 mile trail run on New Years Day was a great start, and even better with support / congratulations from 2 friends who gave me lift (1 marshalled, the other ran 31 miles), another who was first lady, another who spotted me on start line, plus one of my cousins who saw post on Facebook, and now that I've moved we could do the same race sometime, plus other friends from running group to which I used to belong in another location.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 7, 2014)

Ooh, I already signed up for this! Did my first run today (ran home from work). I thought it seemed quite ambitious though - the minimum amount of runs you can pledge to do per week in january is 3, then you are expected to increase that for Feb and March! Will see how I get on...


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2014)

Well done both of you !  Is good for you & you have a right to be pleased with yourself


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2014)

Pigeon said:


> Ooh, I already signed up for this! Did my first run today (ran home from work). I thought it seemed quite ambitious though - the minimum amount of runs you can pledge to do per week in january is 3, then you are expected to increase that for Feb and March! Will see how I get on...



I think things like this can give an incentive and motivation, but I'm always sceptical about schemes that encourage you to run too often. I know myself from long experience that, whilst there are times when you could run but don't, there are also times when you could run, but shouldn't. Ron Hill, who has notoriously not missed a day's training in decades, even went for a 'run' after surgery, which is just stupid and pointless in my book. Imagine the harm I could have done myself if I had tried continuing to run during my recent illness, or even if I had a muscle injury? My femur broke during a marathon, most likely because I had over-trained for it and progressively damaged the bone until a stress fracture reached critical mass and could take no more. You have to know when to rest and recuperate, or perhaps cross-train at the very least 

There was a challenge recently on Endomondo (an online recording system) to run the most miles in a month. The winner supposedly ran around 40-80 miles a day at around 3 min/mile pace. I suspect he wore his GPS in the car up and down a motorway - what is the point?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 16, 2014)

Quite agree about not overdoing - I haven't run for a week now, due to a sore throat, then a cold. On Monday, I decided not to cycle 10 miles round trip to hospital clinic (which I would usually do), but to take bus, with approx 5 mins walk at each end. By Wednesday, I was feeling better, so cycled 3 miles to work, then another 1 mile to different hospital for eye screening, then 4 miles home. I'll be fit for parkrun on Saturday and working at a trail run on Sunday, when I may run part of course as well. 

I reckon cross training is important - eg cycling instead of driving appropriate distances, and sometimes taking bike on train to cover longer distances. If unable to run, then cycling might be possible, and if both are difficult, then deep water running may be possible. That was certainly a key part of my rehab after my knee injury, and even now, 2.5 years later, if my knee feels odd, I go for a swimming / aqua running session.


----------

